# awsome flies!!!



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

My buddy fell in love with them just like you did.
But upon further review, they're not that great. lol

I've only caught one fish on one.
Can't beat a Clouser Minnow. 

But sounds like you had fun.
It will catch fish, I'm just a much bigger fan of the clouser. lol


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

ya same here clousers are the way to go with baitfish imitations in the fly world.


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

i got 2 small trout on one, after the second fish i had half the head one eye and a hook lol


----------



## jmercer (Sep 24, 2008)

Gummy is deadly on snook!

The chubby gummy should be illegal on tarpon.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Sweet! And I guess I will be the first to say... [smiley=worth.gif]

and also the first to open this can...

From the Capt. Mel forum
http://forums.capmel.com/post?id=4122241


----------



## Uno (Sep 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

My wife ties this gummy.  She gives it a 5 min Epoxy coating and than a Hard as Hull coating.  This makes the fly very durable.


----------



## unknownbbq2 (Aug 24, 2010)

dang thats pretty cool


----------

